# good stuff to mix with cottage cheese?



## lukemeister (Sep 15, 2005)

I know I should eat it, and do, but I can't stand the taste. It's just too rich or something. I've heard of people mixing it with canned fruit and other things, I'm just curious what some of you might mix or eat along with cottage cheese to take it's edge off?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2005)

yogurt.


----------



## antelope07 (Sep 15, 2005)

well, this wont bode well for dieting, but i put brown sugar in it.  If you can factor the sugar into your calories it goes along way to making that goop palatable.


----------



## KentDog (Sep 15, 2005)

Why brown sugar? I'd think a sugar substitute such as Splenda would be more logical. He is eating the cottage cheese for health reasons (obviously because he stated he did not like the taste), so why ruin that with brown sugar?

Anyway, I personally would suggest blending it with fruit. I only ever eat cottage cheese in liquid form, and I have blended with whey, all different kinds of fruits (bananas, strawberries, blueberries, etc.), milk, oats, and so forth. I would do a search around this forum because this question has been brought up numerous times.


----------



## Lex_Talionis (Sep 15, 2005)

The only way I can eat it is if it's on wheat bread (toasted) with some salad supreme sprinkled on the top.  

Yummy.


----------



## thajeepster (Sep 15, 2005)

frozen, with peanut butter....mmm like ice cream


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 15, 2005)

I mix my cottage cheese with peanut butter.  It sounds kinda crazy, but I turned my brother onto it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 15, 2005)

splenda is good.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 15, 2005)

There are lots of things you can add:
Cinnamon/spices such as nutmeg or ginger
Vanilla essence/extract
1% Cottage cheese
Whey/protein powder
Fresh berries/fruits
Fat-free/sugar-free natural yoghurts
Stevia (some people use splenda)
Nut butters or ground nuts
Sugar free jams/jelly or jello
Sugar Free syrups (eg: davinci syrups)
Dried fruits
Sugar-free pudding mix


Or combine any number of the above as you desire....

You can also go the savoury route and add things like black pepper, herbs, spices, garlic.... etc etc.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 16, 2005)

Either Yogurt

or 

Berries, oat bran, Stevia.  Kinda like Cheescake


----------



## Stu (Sep 16, 2005)

i put a bit of mint sauce in mine


----------



## ryuage (Sep 16, 2005)

1 or 2 packets of splenda a little cinnamon and 1 or 2 tbsp of davinci sf banana or extract, use a hand blender and put in freezer for 30min-1 hr yum yum yum... banana cheesecake!

 just be creative and mix whatever you want try all the suggested methods till you find one you like, then again I can eat it plain so whatever floats your boat... its not a mandatory rule to eat the stuff.


----------



## Smoo_lord (Sep 17, 2005)

Here are a few that I like:

Crushed pineappple
kiwi fruit
hot sauce
on toast with sliced tomato and cucumber
with corn kernels
with raw onion and chives
with tuna
In pastries, also with spinach..(This one is rare though)
Blended with whey and then drunk

I personally love it just plan though as well.. But when you are eating at least a cup of the stuff a day a little variety is welcomed!

Good luck finding some more!


----------



## SubliminalX (Sep 17, 2005)

Another vote for fruits.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 17, 2005)

Natural peanut butter. I actually use it in my pre-bed shake, alongside some WPI, some casein, psyllium husk, aaaaaand... like i said, natty pb, just toss in some of each of those, (serving side depends on whether cutting/bulking/your macros/etc) and a bunch of ice cubes. Its like a milkshake!! ... mmm...


----------

